# 16. Bikebörse der Ruhrpottbiker mit neuen Veranstaltungsort!



## MSV-Steele11 (29. August 2012)

Die Ruhrpottbiker mit ihren neuen Verein, dem MSV Steele 2011 e.V., veranstalten am 28.Oktober ihre 16. Bikebörse.
*Diesmal mit neuen Veranstaltungsort!*
Wie schon bei der letzten CTF der Ruhrpottbiker ist auch das Seaside Beach am Baldeneysee, Freiherr-vom-Stein-Straße 384 in Essen der Veranstaltungsort der 16. Bikebörse.
Wie jedes Jahr verkaufen private Anbieter gebrauchte und neue Fahrräder, Fahrradersatzteile und Fahrradbekleidung aller Art.
Wie auch in den letzten Jahren werden bekannte MTB-Rennfahrer aus dem Ruhrgebiet und Umgebung ihre Keller leer räumen und ihre Sachen zu super günstigen Kursen verkaufen. Mit dabei sind so bekannte Racer wie Antje Kramer, Nino Antic, Gino Schlifske, die Power-Flower-Mädls u.v.m.
Aufbau ist ab 9Uhr und der Verkauf ist von 10 bis 13Uhr.
Infos über Standgebühren bitte an [email protected]
Weitere Infos demnächst auf www.ruhrpottbiker.eu


----------



## MSV-Steele11 (25. September 2012)

Unsere Bikebörse wir jetzt auch auf der MTB-Rider-Seite angekündigt! In der neuen Ausgabe des Mountainbike-Rider-Magazins wird es auch noch eine Vorankündigung geben. Und wenn ihm kein Termin dazwischen kommt, ist auch unserer Streckenbauer des Ruhrpott-4Cross *Joost Wichman* mit am Start. *Gino Schlifske*, *Antje Kramer*, *Nino Antic *und die *Power Flower-Mädls* haben sich auch schon angekündigt.
Hier der Link des MTB-Rider-Seite die jetzt ein neues Design hat.
http://mtbrider.de/news/bikeborse-des-msv-steele-2011-e.v


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSV-Steele11 (15. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt wird auch auf mtb-zeit.de über unsere Bikebörse berichtet und einige Teamfahrer des  Bike-Hersteller mit dem großen *L* kommen dort hin.
http://mtb-zeit.de/bikeborse-ruhrpottbiker-2012/


----------



## MSV-Steele11 (25. Oktober 2012)

Da es am Wochenende trotz Kälte sehr sonniges Wetter geben soll, hat die Crew vom Seaside Beach Glühwein und Kakao für heiße Getränke geordert! Außerdem wird der Grill nochmal angefeuert! Also keine Angst vor Frostbeulen oder leeren Mägen. Es ist für alles gesorgt!


----------

